# Realtek i nie wiem OCB

## lo53r

Drodzy forumowicze, drogie forumowiczki. Przychodzę do was z koleinym problemem. Posiadam plyte glowna z chipsetem nForce 4 [ jeśli to robi jakieś znaczenie], w która jest wsadzona karta sieciowa Realtek 10/100 i od zarania dziejów używałem modułu 8139too, który był ładowany podczas startu systemu, niestety do czasu. Dziś chciałem postawić iptables i zaczeła się jazda. Po rekompilacji jądra i restarcie komputera, system nie jest w stanie załadować modułu. Gdy z konsoli wklepuje [z root'a ] modprobe 8139too wyrzuca mi

```
FATAL: Error inserting 8139too (/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

wywolujac dmesg'a

```
NTFS volume version 3.1.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

GSI 20 sharing vector 0x3A and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:07.0[A] -> Link [APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 58

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

GSI 21 sharing vector 0x42 and IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 66

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-9631  Thu Nov  9 17:35:27 PST 2006

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_link_ok

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_check_media

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_nway_restart

8139too: Unknown symbol generic_mii_ioctl

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_link_ok

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_check_media

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_nway_restart

8139too: Unknown symbol generic_mii_ioctl

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_link_ok

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_check_media

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_nway_restart

8139too: Unknown symbol generic_mii_ioctl

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset

```

Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł OCB ?

----------

## BeteNoire

Wrzuciłeś System.map do /boot?

```
cat /boot/System.map |grep mii

c026a950 T mii_ethtool_sset

c026ab50 T mii_check_gmii_support

c026ab80 T mii_link_ok

c026abb0 T mii_nway_restart

c026abf0 T generic_mii_ioctl

c026ad60 T mii_check_media

c026af50 T mii_check_link

c026afc0 T mii_ethtool_gset

c037af10 r mii_2_8139_map
```

----------

## lo53r

hmmm. z tego co pamiętam to nic nie kombinowałem z tym plikiem. 

a on po rekompilacji kernela gdzieś się tworzy tak jak bzImage aby go przekopiowac ?

----------

## pancurski

System.map nie trzeba kopiować do /boot, wystarczy przekopiowac bzImage.

Jesteś pewny, ze wkompilowałeś moduł?

Wykonałeś polecenie 

```
make modules_install
```

----------

## BeteNoire

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> System.map nie trzeba kopiować do /boot, wystarczy przekopiowac bzImage.

 

To czemu zawsze jak zapomnę tego zrobić, to skrypty startowe plują się, że System.map not found?

----------

## pancurski

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *frondziak wrote:*   System.map nie trzeba kopiować do /boot, wystarczy przekopiowac bzImage. 
> 
> To czemu zawsze jak zapomnę tego zrobić, to skrypty startowe plują się, że System.map not found?

 

niewiem, w moim przypadku od kiedy używam gentoo nigdy nie kopiuje i jest dobrze

----------

## lo53r

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> System.map nie trzeba kopiować do /boot, wystarczy przekopiowac bzImage.
> 
> Jesteś pewny, ze wkompilowałeś moduł?
> 
> Wykonałeś polecenie 
> ...

 

robie raczej cos w stylu

```
make && make modules_install albo make; make modules_install
```

 a to raczej nie powinno miec znaczenia, aczkolwiek sie myle. Co do System.map. to kernel ani cokolwiek o niego sie nie pluje wiec macie jakis pomysl -.- ?

----------

## pancurski

1. moze to kwestia dowiązania symbolicznego, co pokazuje:

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

2. skoro moduł nie działa, moze wkompilować sterownik na stałe

----------

## lo53r

dowiązanie wskazuje na /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

wkompilowanie na stałe także nie działa.

W tym wszystkim najgorsze jest to, że ta sieciówka działała na module 8139too a po zabawach z iptables moduł nagle przestał chcieć współpracowac ;/

----------

## Gabrys

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *frondziak wrote:*   System.map nie trzeba kopiować do /boot, wystarczy przekopiowac bzImage. 
> 
> To czemu zawsze jak zapomnę tego zrobić, to skrypty startowe plują się, że System.map not found?

 

O właśnie. Mi się też pluje za każdym razem jak włączam system, ale nie chciało mi się z tym grzebać... I pluje się, że /System.map not found (a jest na pewno /boot/System.map), tylko u mnie /boot to osobna partycja.

----------

## BeteNoire

Gabrys, u mnie też /boot jest osobny, w takim wypadku ja wrzucam System.map do / . Dziwne, bo kiedyś wystarczał mu w samym /boot. Jeszcze tego nie sprawdziłem, ale to pewnie ma związek ze ścieżkami w grub.conf.

----------

## pancurski

zaczynamy od poczatku, podaj:

```
# find /lib/modules/twoj kernel/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'
```

skasuj zawartosc /etc/modules.conf (na wszelki wypadek skopiuj sobie) i wykonaj 

```
modules-update 
```

----------

## lo53r

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> zaczynamy od poczatku, podaj:
> 
> ```
> # find /lib/modules/twoj kernel/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'
> ```
> ...

 

```

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/afs/kafs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/jfs/jfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nfs/nfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_koi8-ru.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_euc-jp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_ascii.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp737.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp775.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp850.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp852.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp855.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp857.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp860.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp861.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp862.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp863.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp864.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp865.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp866.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp869.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp874.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp932.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp936.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp949.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp950.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-13.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-14.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-15.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp1250.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp1251.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp1255.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_koi8-r.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_koi8-u.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-3.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-5.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-7.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-9.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/befs/befs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/cifs/cifs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/coda/coda.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/nfsd/nfsd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/exportfs/exportfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/lockd/lockd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/minix/minix.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/ncpfs/ncpfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/msdos/msdos.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/romfs/romfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/smbfs/smbfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/quota_v1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/quota_v2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/binfmt_misc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/autofs/autofs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/cramfs/cramfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/autofs4/autofs4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/lib/libcrc32c.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/lib/crc-ccitt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/lib/crc16.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/lib/zlib_deflate/zlib_deflate.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/atm/atm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/atm/pppoatm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/tunnel6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/ipcomp6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/esp6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/ah6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/ip6_tunnel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_tunnel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_transport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_tunnel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/irda/irlan/irlan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/irda/irnet/irnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/irda/ircomm/ircomm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/irda/ircomm/ircomm-tty.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/irda/irda.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/8021q/8021q.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/rxrpc/rxrpc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/sunrpc/auth_gss/auth_rpcgss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/sunrpc/auth_gss/rpcsec_gss_krb5.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/sunrpc/auth_gss/rpcsec_gss_spkm3.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/sunrpc/sunrpc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/bluetooth/bnep/bnep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/bluetooth/hidp/hidp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/bluetooth/rfcomm/rfcomm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/bluetooth/sco.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/bluetooth/l2cap.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/bluetooth/bluetooth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/x86_64/crypto/aes-x86_64.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/p4-clockmod.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/speedstep-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/microcode.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/msr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpuid.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4117.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-bus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-emul.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-rtctimer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/synth/snd-util-mem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pcmcia/vx/snd-vxpocket.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf/snd-pdaudiocf.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/dm-mirror.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/dm-bbr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/dm-emc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/dm-zero.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/dm-mod.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/dm-round-robin.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/multipath.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/dm-crypt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/raid0.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/raid1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/dm-multipath.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/raid10.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/faulty.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/dm-snapshot.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/md/linear.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-dev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-pca.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-pcf.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/max6875.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/ds1337.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/ds1374.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/pcf8574.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/pcf8591.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/pca9539.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/eeprom.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-amd756-s4882.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-isa.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-prosavage.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-voodoo3.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-via.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-savage4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-i801.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-i810.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-piix4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-ali1535.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-ali1563.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-parport-light.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-parport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-ali15x3.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-pca-isa.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-amd756.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-viapro.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-sis5595.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-sis630.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-amd8111.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-nforce2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-sis96x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-tape.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ide/legacy/ide-cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-floppy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/mmc/mmc_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/mmc/sdhci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/mmc/mmc_block.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/mmc/wbsd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/phy/libphy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/phy/qsemi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/phy/lxt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/phy/marvell.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/phy/davicom.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/phy/cicada.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wan/lmc/lmc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wan/dlci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wan/sbni.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wan/wanxl.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wan/dscc4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hdlc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wan/pc300.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wan/farsync.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wan/syncppp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wan/pci200syn.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/toim3232-sir.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/girbil-sir.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/esi-sir.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/ma600-sir.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/sir-dev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/mcp2120-sir.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/ali-ircc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/via-ircc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/old_belkin-sir.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/w83977af_ir.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/act200l-sir.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/stir4200.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/irda-usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/actisys-sir.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/irtty-sir.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/tekram-sir.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/vlsi_ir.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/litelink-sir.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/irda/smsc-ircc2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/ixgb/ixgb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/skfp/skfp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/dl2k.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_mppe.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/e1000/e1000.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/dmfe.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/xircom_cb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/de2104x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/uli526x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/tulip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/winbond-840.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/de4x5.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/bsd_comp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/hamachi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/skge.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/sky2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/slip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_async.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/atp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/yellowfin.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/pppoe.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/pppox.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/olympic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/abyss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/tmspci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/tms380tr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/3c359.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/defxx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/rrunner.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/s2io.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/pcnet_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/3c589_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/smc91c92_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/xirc2ps_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/axnet_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/fmvj18x_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/nmclan_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia/3c574_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tg3.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/tun.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/atmel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/spectrum_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wavelan_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/zd1201.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/airo_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wl3501_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/atmel_pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_plx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/netwave_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/atmel_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_nortel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/airo.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hermes.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_plx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/strip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_tmd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism54/prism54.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ray_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/acenic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/via-velocity.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/sis190.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/de600.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/de620.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/ns83820.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/bnx2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/plip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/8390.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/chelsio/cxgb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/sb1000.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_synctty.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_deflate.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-m48t86.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-sysfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-ds1672.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-rs5c372.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-dev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-proc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-x1205.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-pcf8563.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/ueagle-atm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/usbatm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/speedtch.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/xusbatm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/cxacru.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/net/plusb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/net/zaurus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/net/pegasus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/net/usbnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/net/rtl8150.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/net/net1080.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/net/cdc_ether.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/net/kaweth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/net/gl620a.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/net/asix.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/net/catc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/sl811_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/sl811-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/host/isp116x-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/uss720.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/auerswald.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/emi26.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/emi62.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/ldusb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/usblcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/usbled.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/idmouse.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga/sisusbvga.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/class/usblp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/image/mdc800.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/image/microtek.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/input/xpad.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/input/ati_remote2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/input/ati_remote.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/input/usbhid.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/input/wacom.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/input/yealink.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/input/kbtab.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/input/acecad.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/input/keyspan_remote.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/input/usbtouchscreen.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/input/aiptek.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/visor.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/whiteheat.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/mct_u232.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/garmin_gps.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/navman.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/cp2101.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/empeg.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/airprime.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ti_usb_3410_5052.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ipw.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/io_edgeport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/funsoft.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/option.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ark3116.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/digi_acceleport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/omninet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/io_ti.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/belkin_sa.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/cypress_m8.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ipaq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ftdi_sio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/hotkey.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/asus_acpi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/ac.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/thermal.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/processor.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/toshiba_acpi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/button.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/container.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/ibm_acpi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/acpi/video.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/base/firmware_class.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/agp/intel-agp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/agp/via-agp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i810.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i830.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i915.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/savage.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/r128.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/tdfx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/mga.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/sis.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/drm/via.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/tpm/tpm_bios.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/tpm/tpm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/tpm/tpm_infineon.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/tpm/tpm_nsc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/tpm/tpm_tis.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/tpm/tpm_atmel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/nvram.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/lp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/mwave/mwave.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/tlclk.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/dtlk.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/ppdev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/speakup/speakup_keyhelp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/pcmcia/cm4000_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/pcmcia/cm4040_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/rtc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/char/hangcheck-timer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/capi/kernelcapi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/capi/capifs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/capi/capi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/avm_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/b1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/c4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/b1pcmcia.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/t1pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/b1dma.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm/b1pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/eicon/diva_idi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/eicon/diva_mnt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/eicon/divas.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/eicon/divacapi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/eicon/divadidd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/qla1280.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_sas.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2xxx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_spi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sil.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sis.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sx4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_svw.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_uli.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/dmx3191d.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_via.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/ch.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sg.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/st.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/eata.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/BusLogic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_fc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/a100u2w.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/3w-9xxx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_mv.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_nv.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/dc395x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/tmscsim.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sil24.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/fdomain.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/gdth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/initio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/3w-xxxx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/imm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/ipr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/ips.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/aacraid/aacraid.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/pcmcia/qlogic_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/pcmcia/sym53c500_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/raid_class.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/ppa.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/pdc_adma.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/ahci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic7xxx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic79xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/atp870u.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_promise.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym53c8xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_qstor.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/osst.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/ata_piix.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/qlogicfas408.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mbox.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/libata.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/freq_table.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_conservative.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_ondemand.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_userspace.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_stats.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_powersave.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/ipath/ipath_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/ipath/ib_ipath.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca/ib_mthca.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/srp/ib_srp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/ipoib/ib_ipoib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/rdma_cm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_addr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_umad.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_uverbs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_mad.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_ucm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_cm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_sa.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/cpqarray.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/nbd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/kbic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/comm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pf.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pg.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/dstr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/ktti.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/epat.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/epia.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/fit2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/fit3.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/friq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/frpw.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/on20.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/on26.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/aten.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/bpck.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/paride.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/umem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/sx8.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/cciss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/DAC960.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/gl518sm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/hwmon-vid.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627ehf.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/asb100.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/gl520sm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/atxp1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm63.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm75.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm77.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm78.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm80.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm83.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm85.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm87.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm90.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/lm92.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/sis5595.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/via686a.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83l785ts.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/adm1021.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/adm1025.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/adm1026.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/adm1031.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/max1619.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/vt8231.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/smsc47m1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/ds1621.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/hdaps.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/adm9240.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/pc87360.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/f71805f.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/fscher.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83781d.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83792d.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/smsc47b397.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627hf.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/fscpos.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/sermouse.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/serio/ct82c710.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/serio/serport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/serio/pcips2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/serio/parkbd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/mousedev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joydev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/emu10k1-gp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/ns558.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/lightning.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/fm801-gp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/sidewinder.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/twidjoy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/turbografx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/cobra.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/a3d.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/adi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/gf2k.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/db9.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/magellan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/tmdc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/iforce/iforce.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/stinger.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/grip_mp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/guillemot.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/gamecon.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/grip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/analog.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/warrior.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/spaceball.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/interact.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/spaceorb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/keyboard/newtonkbd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/keyboard/sunkbd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/keyboard/lkkbd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/keyboard/xtkbd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-gemtek-pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-maxiradio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/radio/dsbr100.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-maestro.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/pwc/pwc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx8800.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx8802.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa6588.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/cpia.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx25840/cx25840.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/tuner-3036.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/tda7432.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7110.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7111.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7114.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7115.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7127.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/dpc7146.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7185.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/stradis.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/bw-qcam.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/bt8xx/bttv.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa5246a.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/cpia2/cpia2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/tvp5150.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/ir-kbd-i2c.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/tvaudio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa6752hs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-empress.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/cpia_pp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/sn9c102/sn9c102.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/msp3400.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/upd64031a.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/tda9840.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/tda9875.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/em28xx/em28xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/tea6420.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/compat_ioctl32.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/et61x251/et61x251.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/mxb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/tuner.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/ovcamchip/ovcamchip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/zr36016.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/zr36050.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/zr36060.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/zr36067.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/tea6415c.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/vpx3220.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/videocodec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/zc0301/zc0301.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/konicawc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/ultracam.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/usbvideo.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/ibmcam.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/vicam.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/c-qcam.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/bt819.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa5249.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/bt856.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/se401.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/ov511.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/w9966.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/cpia_usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/adv7170.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/adv7175.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/dabusb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/hexium_gemini.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/w9968cf.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/wm8739.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/wm8775.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/upd64083.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/stv680.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/cs53l32a.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/hexium_orion.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/ir-common.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146_vv.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/video/backlight/lcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/video/backlight/backlight.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_block.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_proc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_scsi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_bus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptscsih.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptctl.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptlan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptbase.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptsas.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptspi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptfc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/firmware/dell_rbu.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/firmware/dcdbas.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/sbp2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/video1394.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/raw1394.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/ohci1394.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/dv1394.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/eth1394.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/ieee1394.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/rsrc_nonstatic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/pd6729.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82092.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/serial/8250_pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/serial/8250_pnp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/serial/serial_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/parport/parport_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/parport/parport_pc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/parport/parport_serial.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/parport/parport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bt3c_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_vhci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bluecard_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bcm203x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/dtl1_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bfusb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bpa10x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btuart_cs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_uart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/tgr192.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/sha1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/aes.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/anubis.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/cast5.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/cast6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/md4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/sha256.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/blowfish.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/sha512.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/tea.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/serpent.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/crc32c.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/arc4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/wp512.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/khazad.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/twofish.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/deflate.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/crypto/michael_mic.ko

```

tak wyglada moj zbior modulowLast edited by lo53r on Fri Mar 16, 2007 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pancurski

Czy po kompilacji jądra emergowałeś iptables? Czy zacząłeś odwrotnie?

Czy jajko masz skompilowane dla wsparcia iptables?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Iptables_for_newbies

Używaj znaczników [Code]

----------

## lo53r

wpierw jajo pozniej emergowanie ale bez restartu kompa.

----------

## pancurski

Ale po skompilowaniu nowego jaja, chyba zrestartowałeś system ? :]

I jak z tym iptablesem z kernelu?

----------

## lo53r

narazie tak jak w temacie, caly czas usiluje zmusic system aby moj karta sieciowa dzialala, bo wkoncu jesli nie bedzie dzialac iptables nie bedzie mial co chronic -.-

----------

## BeteNoire

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> I jak z tym iptablesem z kernelu?

 

Tak sobie czytam i się zastanawiam: co ma iptables do brakujących symboli modułu sieciówki?

Drogi autorze wątku, nie lepiej zrobić sobie monolityczny kernelik?

----------

## Dew

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> Czy po kompilacji jądra emergowałeś iptables? Czy zacząłeś odwrotnie?
> 
> Czy jajko masz skompilowane dla wsparcia iptables?
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Iptables_for_newbies
> ...

 

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> Ale po skompilowaniu nowego jaja, chyba zrestartowałeś system ? :]
> 
> I jak z tym iptablesem z kernelu?

 

Aleś mu pomógł, naprawde...

---

przez VNC spod windy (omg xD) zrobilismy przesiadke z genkernela na zwykły (czy tam monolityczny) kernel 2.6.19-r5.

Po przejściowych problemach z konfiguracją GRUBa (niewłasciwe root=xxx) komp zaskoczył, i sieciówka działa bez problemów, z tego, co lo53r mówił  :Smile: 

----------

## pancurski

starałem sie pomóc jak mogłem w danej chwili...a co koleś zrobił żeby pomóc samemu sobie?

----------

## Dew

postawił vnc i zawołął mnie  :Razz: 

dobra, koniec offtopa  :Razz: 

----------

## pancurski

okej ale w czym był problem dokładnie ?

----------

## lo53r

Problem był w tym, że po próbie postawienia iptables moduł od sieciówki zaczął wyrzucać to co jest w pierwszym poście i wkompilowanie go na stale nie pomagało. Mam teraz nowe jajo 2.6.19-r5 i wszelkie problemy poznikały

----------

## Nomen

 *lo53r wrote:*   

> Mam teraz nowe jajo 2.6.19-r5 i wszelkie problemy poznikały

 

Z twoim poprzednim jądrem było wszystko ok.

Problem prawdopodobnie lezał po stronie roznych wersji gcc.

Mianowicie prawdopodobnie jadro bylo skompilowane ze starsza wersja gcc a iptables na nowszej.

Mialem ostatnio ten sam problem z nvidia-drivers. 

Jądro mialem zemergowane na gcc-4.1.1-r1 i nvidia-drivers tak samo.

Jakis czas potem zrobilem update systemu i zainstalowala sie wersja gcc- 4.1.1-r3.

Wszystko było ok dopuki nie zachciało mi sie grzebac w jadrze. 

Po skompilowaniu na nowo tego samego jadra dalem emerge nvidia-drivers i potem modprobe nvidia i wyskoczyl mi ten sam problem co tobie.

Rozwiazaniem było zemergowanie jadra na najnowyszm gcc (tym samym co pakiet nvidia-drivers)

U ciebie po zupdejtowaniu jądra problem zniknął bo kompilowales je na tym samym gcc co iptables.

Taka jest moja teoria , ale mogę się mylić  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Taka jest moja teoria , ale mogę się mylić 

 Teoretycznie zgodność wersji kompilatora między jądrem a modułami powinna być co do wersji, a nie tego co po wersji -r1 czy -r3 nie powinno nic robić.

----------

## Nomen

U mnie zrobiło różnicę.

----------

